# QR25DE How to get extra 9 H.P.



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

I dont know if you 2.5 owners know that by removing the balance shaft assy you gain 9 h.p.
add 1 quart of extra capacity for the oil to help cooling. Also from what I have read it has very little effect on the smoothness of the engine. Jim Wolf has a kit that replaces the assy with a windage tray.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Yep, it was discussed in this months edition of NissanPerformanceMag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry did not know, as I have a 3.5 ,I don't read all the 2.5 posts. I got my Info out of Sport Compact, a great Magazine.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Dallas said:


> *Sorry did not know, as I have a 3.5 ,I don't read all the 2.5 posts. I got my Info out of Sport Compact, a great Magazine. *


No problem but check out Sarah the all knowing


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Sarah must have the New tsb crystal ball. That's pretty good!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Sarah must have the New tsb crystal ball. That's pretty good! *


I was impressed also. Do you think she is really that insightfull?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I was impressed also. Do you think she is really that insightfull? *


 Na...She's a he. Or she's has tech support like me. They got it down though, it's good info.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sarah needs to do a photo shoot for us all..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Na...She's a he. Or she's has tech support like me. They got it down though, it's good info. *


So are you saying You are just a Front Man? j/k Hardcore


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *So are you saying You are just a Front Man? j/k Hardcore *


 Ya... front man.


----------

